# Does Anyone Have A Good Connect in China



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a good connection in China that is trustworthy, and verified to have great products in regard to iron on rhinestone transfers-ready made. I need a great selection at great prices for items as well as shipping. If not in China, where?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Check out the vendors in the preferred vendors list. I think you may find that there are sources that will serve your needs. Don't know where you are located so you will have to go through them to find the closest one to you. There is a difference between iron on and heat press on rhinestone transfers. Some require the heat and pressure of a heat press to adhere correctly. Those are the ones you want for less trouble. There is a difference in the quality of rhinestones also.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

lmcclain6 said:


> does anyone have a good connection in china that is trustworthy, and verified to have great products in regard to iron on rhinestone transfers-ready made. I need a great selection at great prices for items as well as shipping. If not in china, where?


we are!!!


----------



## Just Wear IT (Jul 17, 2011)

if you are filling multiple orders from China you may want to look at alternatives in the US. Unless you are doing high-high volume you end up wishing you would have just stayed in the US.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

As stated above, Unless your buying bulk (BIG BULK) at least 1000 of each transfer its not worth buying from china, its only worth your while if you intend on mass producing one design or reselling them as is.

If you wanted small quantities then it would pay off to stay local and buy single items, this would also be less risky as you wouldnt get stuck with the design.

Hope that helps and makes sense.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

Ive been in business for over 3yrs doing rhinestone motifs and such....I have had tons of bad batches from China...so be careful. and yes in order to make it worth the shipping rates and don't forget the nice wire banking fee just to wire the money from your bank ($50) so unless you are getting high volume orders don't get waste your time.
Find a local company that can supply you. Where are you located?


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so very much. I will take your advice and stay in the U.S.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much. I will take your advice and stay in the U.S.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I use a company that I am very happy with with low prices, and the best part is she is super fast. 
Not sure if I am allowed to post her info since she is not on the vendor list, so message me and I am more then happy to share her info with you.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I have purchased things from CSTown on occassion. Low miniums, nice prices, great shipping charges, 3 day turnaround.

Irene at feb@Cstown.com

Not ALL overseas suppliers are bad, overcharge for shipping, or make you buy tons of designs you don't want. You just have to look


----------



## js7287 (Aug 20, 2014)

can u email me your person [email protected]?
Please!! I am looking for someone good in china that i can trust!


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

In the past 5 years the quality of the rhinestones has diminished quite substantially. Designs I had made before 2009 are still good and the glue hasn't detached from the stones. 
I've done business with several non-US rhinestone motif suppliers (including several who are members of this forum) and the quality has been VERY bad. However, they are all willing to correct the "quality issues" on the NEXT order .
CSTOWN is frequent exhibitor at the Las Vegas Magic Shows (February and August) - so you may you have better luck with their design quality.


----------



## js7287 (Aug 20, 2014)

funny because i am actually been speaking to them and they are working on copying any designs that i want, for good prices!! So happy so far!! Do you have any recommendations of a beginner rhinestone transfer heat press & for heat vinyl too and sequins. Let me know!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

js7287 said:


> funny because i am actually been speaking to them and they are working on copying any designs that i want, for good prices!! So happy so far!! Do you have any recommendations of a beginner rhinestone transfer heat press & for heat vinyl too and sequins. Let me know!! Thank you so much!!



Hi, js7287! 
Thanks for your interest in CSTOWN. 
Glad we can help with your design. Yes our designers are working on it. And if you need any assistance, you may also PM me here in the forum for any thing I can help with.

We attended to Magic Show last week and some people came to our booth. Did u go to that show?

For heat press, sorry we don't sell that though, the one we are using is also from local.
You may start a new thread here and others can see your question easier. 
Good luck with it!


----------



## js7287 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,

I did not get to attend. I just had my second baby, a girl so I have been now able to get on my feet again!! She just turned 3 months.  I am going to buy a heat press, because I want to do the shirts as fast as possible and it is a time saver. I am aware Kingwoo that u do not sell heat press and that is ok. I have heard of Stahls does and cams and I will talk to them later today. Kingwoo- I am looking for maybe u know of someone in China for someone who sells soft 65% Cotton, 35% Polyester and I was hoping that maybe you can recommend me to someone who sells hooded sweatshirt in neon colors? I am upset I missed the show. Also, do you have any plans on on coming to NYC? THANK YOU FOR EVERYONE RESPONDING!! I am assuming an iron press and heat press is the same thing? I would like to get one for under $600, but really so I can put these designs onto the clothes fast. Also, this company recommends that you use an heat press for rhinestone transfers? I also want to do personalized names and since I do have 2 kids, I want to do something that will be fast and easy. Question- is there Vinyl labels that I can make up for the shirt? Do people iron on labels? If anyone has sometime and can check out the site buttersupersoft and can figure out where they get the women hoodies &Sweatshirts and kids, please let me know.
Jessica!!


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

JS7287 - you may want to spend sometime researching posts on the forum to make sure you invest in the equipment, software, materials you need and most importantly gain knowledge on laws. For example manufacturing/embellishing clothing for kids has some very important requirements (consumer protection act) you should be aware of.

Also importing clothing into the US is not as easy as one may think. As a *STARTER* you must comply with the requirements for importing clothing/textiles into the US. You may want to research the ftc.gov site for additional information. Again this is only a starter as there are other requirements you will need to satisfy with this type of endeavor. 

You may want to "get your feet wet" so to speak before taking a big dive.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

dancebling said:


> JS7287 - you may want to spend sometime researching posts on the forum to make sure you invest in the equipment, software, materials you need and most importantly gain knowledge on laws. For example manufacturing/embellishing clothing for kids has some very important requirements (consumer protection act) you should be aware of.



That's true.

As we are not familiar with fabric and shirts, I only know that about rhinestone transfers. For example, to embellish children's wear, korean rhinestones are better coz it is lead-free. 
Like in some Chinese stones and Swarovski stones, Pb is used to increase the brightness and sparkling when rhinestones are produced. But that can be harmful to kids.

So if you are making children's wear, it's strongly suggested to use Korean stones.

And yes, I believe iron press and heat press are the same thing, too.
I see there are Chinese heat press suppliers input in this thread. Hope you'll find a nice one. 

I'm not very familiar with garment or machine supplier, either. But maybe you'll get more answers if you start a new thread so more people can see it.

Good luck!


----------

